# Portuguese Bank - without residency?



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Dear Everyone, 

We need a bank account and we don't yet have our Residencia card. We went to Millenium but they wanted proof of address from Junta de Freguesia - since we haven't signed our final rental contract, we cant get that. Nonetheless, we need a bank account... So anyone who knows which banks are interested in opening 'foreigners accounts'?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They all will but you need to open it with your Danish address and would need to supply proof of that, utility bills, salary slips etc, it's when you try to open as a "Resident" that different proofs kick in.

I'd try another Miilennium branch as a Dutch couple wishing to open an account for planned move not as in betweeners.
When your settled you then just change your address.
I'd also stick with Millennium


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

AHKS said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> We need a bank account and we don't yet have our Residencia card. We went to Millenium but they wanted proof of address from Junta de Freguesia - since we haven't signed our final rental contract, we cant get that. Nonetheless, we need a bank account... So anyone who knows which banks are interested in opening 'foreigners accounts'?


the bank of Credito Agricola I have taken 4 friends over the last year and not had any problem


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks. Will give Millenium a try again.. Dont know the other bank 


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have an account as a non-resident as suggested above by Canoeman. Mine is with Santander, though I believe from what I have read that Millenium is a good choice.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Will visit the banks again tomorrow. Maybe we should try both M and S...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

M has far better easy to use online banking


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Ahh super Canoeman. We'll keep trying with Millenium then.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll let you know when we hopefully succeed tomorrow


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> M has far better easy to use online banking


Agreed, I wasn't wanting to suggest that Ahks try S, I'm planning on setting up with M as well. Online banking is something I place high on the list of desirable bank services.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Went to another Millenium and it went smoothly. Really friendly English speaking staff. Thanks for your advices 

Hopefully we'll soon sign our rental contract, so we can get started with Residencia... And hopefully, it wont be an exhausting process either!


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

ahks, great to hear things are going well for you!


----------

